# Just off the Bench



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

Here's something I finished this morning. 
























Truck is based on a AFX panel truck that was around with no fenders
or grill work. A Hot Wheel donated it's front grill and the bed and 
boom are built from scratch. Hook is some photo-etched part and
cable was swiped from from the wifes wind chime ( it's ok she said
I could have it )
Build pics here http://s787.photobucket.com/albums/yy151/kluckenbill/Truck/?start=all Have a look if you wish.

Thanks for looking
Kevin :wave:


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Awesome work


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

That's a cool wrecker right there!!! Like that color combo and scratch work...RM


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

cool wrecker:thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Sweet wrecker!
There's always some broke down Tjet somewhere on the track that needs pickin up.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Sweet Vintage Hot Rod Tow Truck :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh man, that looks great Kevin!! Superb fab work on the boom!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I'm always amazed by builds like this where someone can just pull an idea out of air and bring it all together so well - :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

Killer Wrecker Bro!


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

sweeeeeet!

that's one sharp hauler!

john


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Was waiting for this one...*

You mentioned it in chat and I thought'd be a bit before we get to see it. Had all kinds of pictures in mind... far exceeds my imagination. I'm likin this one Kevin.. great job. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone. In answer to Doba's
query, this was suppose to be a pick-up truck but got screwed 
up when cutting the cab so we went in another direction.
Sometimes the first idea doesn't work out so well.

Kevin


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

For starting out as a screw up,that is all kinds of AWESOME right there!!!Nice fab work from scratch on the boom also. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*It's time once again at HT....to be reminded we can GO OVER THE EDGE with our builds!*

kcl,

The whole flatbed design is Amazing!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

The parts and pieces used in your build all fit like a puzzle...

Everyone loves a Tow Truck and even better a neat- O - looker like the one you built here!!

I could see a different version of this also with the flatbed with wood slatted sides and stuff in the back.

Again lately my Mullet Beer images inside of my brain see this as yet another Mullet Beer Truck with round post and cheap candy machine chains to snuggle in a few Mullet Beer Kegs in the back.

Bob...Everyone this should inspire us all to do some CUSTOM work ourselves...zilla


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

*change of direction hummm*

kcl that is a very cool build man! after checkin it out i think i,d like to try something like that. the only thing is i,m a terrable modeler lol ! have you tried the hook? will it drag a broken down tjet around the trak? nothin i,d rather see more is a magnatraction tow truck screamin round the trak with a jet floppin in the breeze behind it ! and a coupla zillas friends hangin on the bed. jeez i just have to laugh at that thought. great job kcl.


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

Great work KCL. I do think a set of mudguards/running boards or something would be the foot thick icing on this tow truck shaped cake but that's because I am greedy! 

Great job and I'm looking forward to seeing more coming out of your 'shop!


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks guys
joegri 
Without having a track anymore I don't even know how it runs.
I doubt if the hook would hold up to the task. It's only a
photo-etched part and I bent it shut picking it up. LOL
If you can build one of these little arms you can do this.
I would not even attempt to try and build one of these motors 
let alone have it run after I got done with it.

Gareth
Thought about the mud flaps but passed, thought it
would look to industrial. Really wasn't looking for 
any style per say just started cutting and gluing 
plastic together and see what happens.

Kevin


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Sweet build there KCL.


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great little Tow Truck & nice framing under the rear bed around the chassis! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Send it here and I'll tell you how it runs :devil:

You have a definate knack for nailing the stance KC. Adding all the nifty detail touches gives it the total package.

That model should mass produced!


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks Bill. That's high praise coming from you.
Good to have you back :thumbsup:

Kevin


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Ya hit it outta the park again Kev! :thumbsup: Very Nice!!! And Bill is right!! Should be mass produced! pig


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Ya know ya built that truck just right, don't ya?
The stance is wicked cool, the paint is just the right
amount of "old-timey" and the boom and hook fit the
overall look just fine. The only problem I can see with it
is the fact that it is not making laps around my track and 
living in my Jebus case!

Good show! Fantastic custom! :thumbsup:


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

Joez I don't know what a "Jebus" case is, but it sounds 
like a place of high honor. Thank you

Kevin


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Very cool little truck! Great build.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

*The "Jebus-case"*



kcl said:


> Joez I don't know what a "Jebus" case is, but it sounds
> like a place of high honor. Thank you
> 
> Kevin


Thank you for asking, Kevin. I forget that some of the men around here
are kind of new while some of us are OLD and have heard all the tales of
the slot cave as they happen.

Well, It goes like this:

Eight years back, my son Jim*** was Ten years old. He was hyper and a 
bit of a "fumble-fingers". Out of the corner of my eye, I see him pick
up a TAN Aurora Hot Rod from my bench.:freak: I got a bit excited and barked
at him. "Jebus-Cripes, Put That Down!" He did, and gently, too. 
We then had a lengthy discussion about certain slot cars in certain colors
being wicked fragile and that he should always check with me before
picking a random car from my bench to run on the track.

From that point on, he would point to a car on the bench and ask:
Pappa, is this a "jebus" car? From that point on, he called
the plexi case, home of the special, rare and fragile, the "Jebus-case"


***
I will add this. For all of his hyper activity, his Fumble-fingers and
two left feet, Jim had never been a kid to WING* a slot car off of a curve
at the end of a straight. He was a natural and I always had to be
on my toes when racing with him.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice Story Joez, thanks for sharing it, as I was puzzled about the Jebus Case too


----------

